

Ask HN: Buying domains on behalf of users, good idea or bad idea? - zachrose

It seems like there aren&#x27;t any web services&#x2F;applications out there that will register domains on your behalf. Imagine signing up for mybiz.yourapp.com and then paying $10&#x2F;year to get mybiz.biz and a CNAME.<p>Is there a good reason not to do this? Are there any registrars that have &quot;merchant accounts&quot;? (Googling around is not serving me well here.)
======
Piskvorrr
A scenario I've seen is "weeeeell, your first year is up; our ToS says we can
change the pricing at any time, so it's now $1000/year. Don't like it? All
right, but remember, the domain is ours. You're completely free to start your
business anew on a completely different domain; how about $10/year for that
new domain?"

I would not trust such scheme _at all_ - it is much, MUCH safer to buy the
domain and set up the CNAME yourself.

